# Xen - Networking doesn't come up in Dom0

## Sh4d0w

Soo, I've racked my brain trying to figure out what's going on here. When I start up xend it doesn't bring up eth0 or copy the mac address from eth0 -> peth0 like it should.

I've got net.eth0 not coming up on startup like the wiki says.

Also, the entire machine crashes when I do a reboot. Right after mounting /dev it says "Disabling IRQ #16" and hangs.

Ifcfg before:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:81:28:4B:D9  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:18 (18.0 b)  TX bytes:18 (18.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth2     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth3     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.2    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.3    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

ifcfg after:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:81:28:4B:D9  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:570 (570.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:18 (18.0 b)  TX bytes:18 (18.0 b)

peth0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          inet6 addr: fe80::fcff:ffff:feff:ffff/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:660 (660.0 b)  TX bytes:270 (270.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x8000 

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth2     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

veth3     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          inet6 addr: fe80::fcff:ffff:feff:ffff/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:570 (570.0 b)

vif0.1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.2    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vif0.3    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

xenbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:276 (276.0 b)  TX bytes:168 (168.0 b)

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.2" )

```

Dmsg:

```

Linux version 2.6.20-xen-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #7 SMP Mon Jan 14 13:31:16 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize bail 0

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 0000000006a00000 end: 0000000006a00000 type: 1

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 0000000006a00000 (usable)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

106MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 27136) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->    27136

  Normal      27136 ->    27136

  HighMem     27136 ->    27136

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    27136

On node 0 totalpages: 27136

  DMA zone: 212 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 26924 pages, LIFO batch:7

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

found SMP MP-table at 000f7170

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7100

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fefcf28

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMD    TECATE   0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x3fefef2e

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3fefefa2

ACPI: DSDT (v001    AMD  AMDACPI 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Detected 2000.271 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 26924

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 timeout=2

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 2048 bytes)

Xen reported: 2000.072 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Software IO TLB enabled: 

 Aperture:     2 megabytes

 Kernel range: c0733000 - c0933000

 Address size: 24 bits

vmalloc area: c7800000-fb7fe000, maxmem 33ffe000

Memory: 90464k/108544k available (3459k kernel code, 9740k reserved, 1705k data, 364k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfbcf5000 - 0xfbffe000   (3108 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xfb800000 - 0xfbc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xc7800000 - 0xfb7fe000   ( 831 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xc6a00000   ( 106 MB)

      .init : 0xc0613000 - 0xc066e000   ( 364 kB)

      .data : 0xc0460c1b - 0xc060b234   (1705 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0460c1b   (3459 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009527)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383d3f1 c1cbf3ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383d3f1 c1cbf3ff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 282 Objects with 27 Devices 80 Methods 23 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c06d11b0

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Brought up 2 CPUs

Initializing CPU#1

migration_cost=1042

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................................

Initialized 23/23 Regions 0/0 Fields 22/22 Buffers 10/13 Packages (291 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 31 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:02:05.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x18] "Returning PCI0 APIC Mode"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x18] "Returning PCI0 APIC Mode"

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.OP2P._PRT]

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x18] "Returning OP2P APIC Mode"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x18] "Returning OP2P APIC Mode"

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 5 *10 11)

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: e0000000-e00fffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-f7ffffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 2048)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a-xen <tigran@veritas.com>

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

BIOS failed to enable PCI standards compliance, fixing this error.

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (FF) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (FF) [SLPF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

AMD768 RNG detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

dgrs: SW=$Id: dgrs.c,v 1.13 2000/06/06 04:07:00 rick Exp $ FW=Build 550 11/16/96 03:45:15

FW Version=$Version$

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:08.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at c7808000.

pcnet32.c:v1.33 27.Jun.2006 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ThunderLAN driver v1.15

TLAN: 0 devices installed, PCI: 0  EISA: 0

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Xen virtual console successfully installed as ttyS0

Event-channel device installed.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD7441: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

AMD7441: chipset revision 4

AMD7441: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD7441: 0000:00:07.1 (rev 04) UDMA100 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63<6>hda: hw_config=6000

, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

aoe: AoE v32 initialised.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: irq 16, io mem 0xe0020000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 14:33:05 Jan 11 2008

xenoprofile_init: ret 0, events 4, xenoprof_is_primary 1

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 681 not supported

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 681 not supported

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT2-fs warning (device hda1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

Adding 3905992k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3905992k

device vif0.0 entered promiscuous mode

xenbr0: port 1(vif0.0) entering learning state

xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating

xenbr0: port 1(vif0.0) entering forwarding state

peth0:  setting full-duplex.

device peth0 entered promiscuous mode

xenbr0: port 2(peth0) entering learning state

xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating

xenbr0: port 2(peth0) entering forwarding state

BUG: at /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/kernel/irq/manage.c:33 synchronize_irq()

 [<c0134c17>] synchronize_irq+0x49/0x61

 [<c028a9be>] vortex_timer+0x65/0x379

 [<c028a959>] vortex_timer+0x0/0x379

 [<c0121ce5>] run_timer_softirq+0x11a/0x19a

 [<c011e6b7>] __do_softirq+0x79/0xed

 [<c011e77c>] do_softirq+0x51/0x77

 [<c01060c7>] do_IRQ+0x87/0x9c

 [<c02f8cb4>] evtchn_do_upcall+0x82/0xdb

 [<c0104cd6>] hypervisor_callback+0x46/0x4e

 [<c0107095>] raw_safe_halt+0xb3/0xd5

 [<c0103acc>] xen_idle+0x31/0x5c

 [<c0102d5d>] cpu_idle+0x50/0x65

 =======================

vif0.0: no IPv6 routers present

peth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Any ideas? I'm stumped =(

----------

## Sh4d0w

Fixed!

This seems to be due to a bug in the network-bridge script on line 72:

addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev eth0 | sed -n 's/^ *inet \(.*\) [^ ]*$/\1/p'`

On a friend's box (gentoo) it returns: 192.168.0.50/24

On my box it returns: 192.168.1.21/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope link inet6 fe80::2e0:81ff:fe28:4bd9/64 scope link

This causes line 83: ip addr add ${addr_pfx} dev $1

to fail

I've disabled ipv6 as a workaround since I don't need it and so far everything seems to be running properly.

Also, the wiki says that you should have eth0 not coming up on startup, this is WRONG.

Reported this bug to xen: http://bugzilla.xensource.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1142

----------

## paperdrip

Hello,

I am also experiencing a similar issue, can you kindly tell on how do u disable ipv6? 

Many thanks!

ronnie

[Edit] : I recompile the kernel with IPV6 taken out, but still I can't seems to connect to the internet in my DOM0.

----------

## Sh4d0w

 *paperdrip wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I am also experiencing a similar issue, can you kindly tell on how do u disable ipv6? 
> 
> Many thanks!
> ...

 

Post a copy of your "ifconfig -a" before and after starting xen and I'll take a look.

Does your network work before start xend? If not, you've got a bigger problem.

----------

## kwalo

I had the same problem. Network was down, when I started xen-bridge. However, If you bring it up by hand, it works well.

Here's the workround:

Add the following to your /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
sleep 20

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 down

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.10.10.7 netmask 255.255.255.0

/sbin/route add default gw 10.10.10.1
```

Sleep 20 is necessary, because you have to wait until the xen bridge is up and running.

----------

## Petronios

 *kwalo wrote:*   

> Here's the workround: [...]

 

Mh. I don't like this sort of "workaround". It's more likely a hack.

The problem resides in the network-bridge script, which can't handle more than one IP address on the interface.

IPv6 is NOT the problem.

A workaround for this is something like:

```

--- network-bridge.dist 2008-02-13 01:18:07.000000000 +0100

+++ network-bridge      2008-02-13 04:33:40.000000000 +0100

@@ -90,7 +90,7 @@

 tdev=tmpbridge

 get_ip_info() {

-    addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet' | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e

"s/$1//"`

+    addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | grep -v dynamic | egrep '^ *inet' | sed -e

's/ *inet6\? //' -e "s/$1//"`

     gateway=`ip route show dev $1 | fgrep default | sed 's/default via //'`

 }

@@ -99,7 +99,7 @@

         if [ -n "$addr_pfx" ] ; then

             # use the info from get_ip_info()

             ip addr flush $1

-            ip addr add ${addr_pfx} dev $1

+            for address in `echo "${addr_pfx}"`; do ip addr add ${address} dev

$1; done

             ip link set dev $1 up

             [ -n "$gateway" ] && ip route add default via ${gateway}

         fi

```

Runs fine here. (1 IPv4 and 2 IPv6 addresses)

See bugreport for further information.

----------

## galahad7

I've just set up a 64 bit Xen 3.2 system with IPv6. I found there was no dom0 networking same as the folks above. 

Shut down eth0 manually and assigned the address manually as described by kwalo, and hey presto networking. Thanks kwalo!

I tried modifying the bridge script as per Petronius but it hasn't worked for me. I'm not using IPv6 so I tried changing 

```
egrep '^ *inet' 
```

 to  

```
egrep '^ *inet ' 
```

so that I just got the one IPv4 interface being returned. Still no networking on boot until run kwalo's hack manually after boot.

----------

## kwalo

I have 64 bit system too and that patch didn't work for me either. This is what I did:

```
--- network-bridge.dist   2008-02-13 12:32:14.000000000 +0100

+++ network-bridge   2008-02-19 12:27:06.000000000 +0100

@@ -90,7 +90,7 @@ pdev="p${netdev}"

 tdev=tmpbridge

 

 get_ip_info() {

-    addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet' | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e "s/$1//"`

+    addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet ' | head -1 | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e "s/$1//"`

     gateway=`ip route show dev $1 | fgrep default | sed 's/default via //'`

 }

```

After that, there's no need to add anything to local.start, but there's another problem:

After some time, the bridge just stops working. All domUs loose network connection. I've checked dmesg and logs both in dom0 and in domU, but there's no clue. Do you have any ideas, what might be causing that?

----------

## qriff

For the love of god.

Next time the issue involves a wiki topic then how about mentioning it there too...

Except if we want to prioritize common forum browsing skills.

The following did fix the problem, if you followed the wiki-instructions then remember to restore your original network config.

```
 get_ip_info() {

-    addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet' | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e "s/$1//"`

+    addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet ' | head -1 | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e "s/$1//"`

     gateway=`ip route show dev $1 | fgrep default | sed 's/default via //'`

 }
```

----------

